# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  چرا سنجش هیچی نمیگه ؟؟؟؟

## unknown18

سنجش واسه حق انتخاب نظام کنکور ۹۹ هنوز اطلاعیه نداده پس چرا همه همش میگن نظام جدید یا قدیم ؟

----------


## a99a78

سلام ظاهرا در پیک سنجش اطلاع رسانی کردن تابستان و جهت اطمینان میتونید از سامانه پاسخگویی سنجش بپرسید چون من از چند نفر پرسیدم گفتن که سامانه گفت حق انتخابی هست. شما جهت اطمینان دوباره بپرسید

----------


## BARONI

این جریانم دقیقا عین تعویق کنکور و تاثیره معدله , کسی که بخواد بخونه با نظام قدیم میتونه بهترین رتبه ها رو بیاره!
کسی بره نظام جدید 
دوست عزیزی که رفتی نظام جدید پشیمون میشی 
یه کاری نکن که بگی کاش اینکارو نمیکردم
ریسک تو سال کنکور سمه 
همین

----------


## reza2018

سلام،اعلام شده این موضوع

----------


## Aryan-

> سنجش واسه حق انتخاب نظام کنکور ۹۹ هنوز اطلاعیه نداده پس چرا همه همش میگن نظام جدید یا قدیم ؟


اطلاعیه خواهد داد.

اگر می خواید مطمئن شید در بخش پرسش و پاسخ سایت سنجش بپرسید.

چندین بار هم اعلام کردن تا جایی که خاطرم هست.

----------


## Maja7080

> اطلاعیه خواهد داد.
> 
> اگر می خواید مطمئن شید در بخش پرسش و پاسخ سایت سنجش بپرسید.
> 
> چندین بار هم اعلام کردن تا جایی که خاطرم هست.


درباره تاثیر معدل هم چیزی گفتن؟؟

----------


## Aryan-

> درباره تاثیر معدل هم چیزی گفتن؟؟


مثل سابق به قول خودشون تاثیر مثبت هست.

----------


## Morakonkuri

> سنجش واسه حق انتخاب نظام کنکور ۹۹ هنوز اطلاعیه نداده پس چرا همه همش میگن نظام جدید یا قدیم ؟


خدایی تو مصاحبه ش تو مرداد ماه گفت که حق انتخاب میدن.اینم لینکش
https://www.mehrnews.com/amp/4677164/

----------


## arshaa

> مثل سابق به قول خودشون تاثیر مثبت هست.


درباره تاثير سنجش چيزي گفته؟

----------


## mostafa-110

هر بار یه بازی در میارن

----------

